# Wieso kommt die Fehlermeldung ".class expected"?



## Pokerface (16. Jan 2007)

```
public class Spiel
{
    int a, i, j;
    Spieler spieler[] = new Spieler[10];
    Runde[] runde = new Runde[500];
    
    Spiel()
    {
        this.a = a;
        i = 0;
        j = -1;
    }

    public void Spielerbesetzen(String name)
    {
       spieler[i] = new Spieler(name);
       i++;
    }
    public void Runde()
    {
         j++;
         runde[j] = new Runde(spieler);

    }
    public void kartengebenSpieler (int Sym1, int Farbe1, int Sym2, int Farbe2)
    {
         runde[j].kartengeben(int Sym1, int Farbe1, int Sym2, int Farbe2); // <<<<<<<<<<<<<
    }
}


public class Runde
{
    int i; 
    Spieler spieler[];
    private Karte flop1;
    private Karte flop2;
    private Karte flop3;
    private Karte turn;
    private Karte river;

    Runde(Spieler[]spieler)    
    {
        this.spieler = spieler;
        i = 0;
    }
    
    
       public void flop (int Sym1, int Farbe1, int Sym2, int Farbe2, int Sym3, int Farbe3)
       {
              flop1 = new Karte(Sym1, Farbe1);
              flop2 = new Karte(Sym2, Farbe2);
              flop3 = new Karte(Sym3, Farbe3);
       }
       public void turn(int Sym, int Farbe)
       {
            turn = new Karte(Sym, Farbe);    
       }
       public void river(int Sym, int Farbe)
       {
            river = new Karte(Sym, Farbe);
       }
       public void kartengebenSp(int Sym1, int Farbe1, int Sym2, int Farbe2)
       {
          spieler[i].kartengeben(int Sym1, int Farbe1, int Sym2, int Farbe2); // <<<<<<<<<<
       }
//       public double berechnen ()
//       {
//                
//       }
}

public class Spieler
{
    public String name;
    private Karte karte1;
    private Karte karte2;
    boolean draußen;
    
    Spieler(String name)
    {
        this.name = name;
        karte1 = null;
        karte2 = null;
        draußen = false;
    }
       public void kartengeben (int Sym1, int Farbe1, int Sym2, int Farbe2)
       {
              karte1 = new Karte(Sym1, Farbe1);
              karte2 = new Karte(Sym2, Farbe2);
       }
       public void kartenabwerfen ()
       {
            karte1 = null;
            karte2 = null;
       }
       public boolean anwesend()
       {
            return draußen; 
       }
       public int symKarte1()
       {
            return karte1.abfregeSym();   
       }
       public int farbeKarte1()
       {
            return karte1.abfrageFarbe();
       }
       public int symKarte2()
       {
            return karte2.abfregeSym();   
       }
       public int farbeKarte2()
       {
            return karte2.abfrageFarbe();
       }
}
```


An den gekennzeichneten Sellen kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:

".class" ex pected

Was mach ich falsch?

_[Edit by Beni: Codetags, Beitrag von anderem Thread abgetrennt]_


----------



## Beni (16. Jan 2007)

Wenn du Methoden aufrufen willst, musst du die Typen der Argumente nicht mehr angeben.


```
public void kartengebenSpieler (int Sym1, int Farbe1, int Sym2, int Farbe2)
    {
         runde[j].kartengeben(Sym1, Farbe1, Sym2, Farbe2); // <<<<<<<<<<<<<
    }
```


----------



## Pokerface (16. Jan 2007)

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe 

Find ich toll dass es Leute gibt, die sich für sowas Zeit nehmen


----------

